# Cruze "adaptive" 6-spd Automatic



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

good info


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...GM says: _"...inform the driver..."_
> 
> GM Techlink


Great link


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

what are 'very few miles'...sounds like that they don't know..because very few could mean alot of ranges...100? 1000? 5000?


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

Great info! With only 100 miles on my LS, I have to say Im not very happy with the shifting characteristics of my car. I hope that improves.


----------



## Spyder (Dec 26, 2010)

Something that I have learned about this kind of system is that if there are multiple drivers with different driving styles it seems to confuse the TCM and it takes longer for it to learn how to adapt to a middle ground.

On a side note, I believe that this also reduces fuel mileage a bit because it cannot optimize to one driving style and has to find that middle ground.


----------



## booradley (Dec 20, 2010)

I wrote GM about my experience with this transmission and its learning curve and other issues, and I await their phone call.


----------



## Spyder (Dec 26, 2010)

Doesn't it take a half hour disconnect for them to lose the memory? I understand that most work in these cases will take longer.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

Maybe it's non volatile memory like flash. Well **** it should be!


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

jlalill said:


> what are 'very few miles'...sounds like that they don't know..because very few could mean alot of ranges...100? 1000? 5000?


 
< 1000


----------

